# New Adobe Camera Raw Support: 1Dx II?



## unfocused (May 21, 2016)

I received several Adobe CC updates today, including for Camera Raw. The description says it adds support for new cameras, but I am not finding a list. I don't have the 1Dx II so can't verify that Adobe has added the 1Dx II, but thought I would call people's attention to it, in case they have CC and the 1D X II and want to try updating.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 21, 2016)

I got an Adobe update a few days ago that listed the 1DX MkII, but I don't have one either so didn't pay attention!

On a side note, I got another year on that B&H 12 month deal, my subscription was up this month so it was very fortuitous, I really can't complain at $7.91 per month!


----------



## AdamBotond (May 21, 2016)

Latest ACR for PS CC and lightroom DOES support 1DX II. However, the latest ACR for PS CS6 does not.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2016)

The 1DX II files are working fine in LR CC. These should be working fine with the Camera Raw.


----------



## clicstudio (May 21, 2016)

LR supports 1DXII but you must do a manual update for PS CC.
Now, if you are on a Mac, there is STILL no support for 1DXII cr2 files. They will show up on your disk with a size of 0x0 and no icon. U can only open them with LR or one by one in PS CC with he update.


----------

